# Does the AKC support breed rescue?



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

So I am watching the dog show and I see the AKCs commercial about how they spent $16 million on canine disease research last year. 

Does anyone know if the AKC provides any sort of support to purebred dog rescue? I can't find any information about it on their web site. 

I have sent them a question and I am curious to see what their response will be.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Yes they do. go to the search bar on the AKC site and type "rescue" it give links to different breed rescue

http://www.akc.org/breeds/rescue.cfm


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe most all their individual breed sites also have a link to rescues for that breed. Like here http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/index.cfm is their GSD link and there's a Rescue link on the left side. As well as when you go to look for puppies they have it again in a large format in the center. http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/puppy.cfm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Well, I guess that depends on what you mean by support. Do they financially support breed rescue? Not that I've ever heard of. But they certainly should!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you talkin' $$$$$$$$$$ support, Remo?

That would be nice. Take a percentage of the registration fees from the puppy mills that the AKC supports, and those huge commercial breeders...and donate it to rescue to cover their expenses. 

That wasn't very PC or nice of me. I am tired and cranky.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANAre you talkin' $$$$$$$$$$ support, Remo?
> 
> That would be nice. Take a percentage of the registration fees from the puppy mills that the AKC supports, and those huge commercial breeders...and donate it to rescue to cover their expenses.
> 
> That wasn't very PC or nice of me. I am tired and cranky.


Yes, but you don't lie.









Outside of the listings of rescues, I don't believe they do anything to help. My experience with even getting a rescue listed on their site was that it took about 4 months to do. First came the form letter that the website had to go through committee review, then after waiting and waiting, I emailed again and magically we were listed within a week. Low....low priority.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I will post their reply when I receive it. If they do NOT support rescue (financially!) I think it is time for a change. 

Lea


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RemoIf they do NOT support rescue (financially!) I think it is time for a change.


Amen to that!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I often wondered that too and I too looked on their site and did find a tidbit of information describing their AKC Humane Fund which stated:

"The AKC Humane Fund will create new informational programs aimed at both adults and children, award grants to organizations which conduct and promote humane treatment of dogs and assist breed rescue programs,"

Don't know how to interpret that, so it will be interesting to hear exactly what they have to say!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They also said they inspected (i think it was over 12,000) kennels? Do they really?? Do any of you breeders ever get inspected by AKC?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wouldn't it be great if they had a health care fund for rescues to help support all those poorly bred dogs who end up in rescue because of health problems?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I know it is difficult to get info out of AKC. When I worked at the shelter we had an owner surrender Husky w/AKC papers. I was attempting to contact the breeder to see if they would take the dog back, he had issues. The papers were individual papers which didn't have the breeder's address only his name. It took me several tries to get AKC to understand that I had his name, I needed an address or phone number to contact him or would they contact him for me. By the time they figured out what I was asking and agreed to help the dog had been euthanized. It would be nice if breeder addresses were listed on all the papers, not just the ones from the breeder.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It would be nice, and I don't mind paying larger entry fees to support it. AKC works hard to support the fancy, meet the general public's need for education, recover lost pets of all kinds not just purebred dogs, and support health studies to improve the health of our dogs. I am not sure about rescue. 

I do know that there would probably be some that would criticize AKC for not doing more and when AKC did do more the same ones would complain that entries were going up. 

Kayos' breeder has been inspected so yes they do random checks. She passed with flying colors.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I wonder if the AKC would even openly admit that there was such thing as a poorly bred AKC dogs with health problems in the the first place! It seems like they won't admit that there is problem with irresponsible overbreeding or attempt to do anything about it. Their stance concerning any and all proposed legislation relating to mandatory spay/neuter laws is that they seem to be opposed to all of it! I'm a long time member of an AKC affiliated kennel club and while I enjoy being in the club and the activities we do, I'm always very upset when reports are given at the club meetings on spay/neuter legislation within our state (or even adjoining states) and are requested to write or call our local representative to say we are in opposition to the proposed law! No doubt it boils down to a money issue with AKC. I also want to say I'm not "kicking AKC to the curb", but just don't agree with them. I thoroughly enjoy showing in AKC events and do compete in obedience and conformation! However, I do wish the german shepherd dog was at the BOTTOM of the AKC list for popularity and not in the top 3!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

The only thing the AKC will admit to is that they are a breed registry. Which is why I'm surprised that they actually would inspect a kennel.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThey also said they inspected (i think it was over 12,000) kennels? Do they really?? Do any of you breeders ever get inspected by AKC?


It is my understanding if a kennel breeds 7+ litters per year and they AKC register them, the AKC comes out and does an inspection every year.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My mother, a GSD breeder, has never been inspected in over thirty years of active breeding. She also does not have seven litters in one year either. However, she does have a friend (an Irish Wolfhound breeder) who was inspected and passed with flying colors. This lady also never bred seven litters annually, however, the AKC just showed up for a random inspection. None of my kennel club friends has ever mentioned being inspected and most of these breeders never have more than one or two litters on an annual basis. 

Shannon


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

So what about the mills with all of their AKC registered dogs. You think the AKC ever sets foot there or are they only inspecting the small breeders who will pass?


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

This is from an email that I just got from the AKC (because my boys are registered):



> Quote:In February, we give extra thought to the ones we love, and our pets are no exception. Dogs bring us love, loyalty and companionship, and they ask for nothing in return. A new charity, the AKC Humane Fund, seeks to pay back an age-old debt by raising money in support of man’s best friend.
> 
> A 501(c)(3) charity, the AKC Humane Fund is a not-for-profit organization that unites a broad spectrum of animal lovers in promoting the joy and value of responsible pet ownership through education, outreach and grant-making. Programs supported by the Fund include shelter outreach, breed rescue, a dog fancier hall of fame, and national recognition for pets that change our lives for the better.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Tuesday, February 05, 2008] 
—Tax-Deductible Contributions Sought to Establish Educational Programs, Provide Grants to Organizations and Assist Breed Rescue— 

The AKC Humane Fund, Inc., a non-profit charitable organization has been created with the mission of uniting a broad spectrum of animal lovers in promoting the joy and value of responsible pet ownership through education, outreach and grant-making. The Fund plans to provide financial support to organizations that educate adults and children about responsible pet ownership, provide for the health and well being of all dogs, and preserve and celebrate the human-animal bond.

"The creation of the AKC Humane Fund is to further our compassion for animals and embodies our strong conviction that responsible ownership is the solution to animal-related issues in our society," said Dennis B. Sprung, Chairman and President of the AKC Humane Fund. "As we move forward, we invite all who share our vision of strengthening the human-animal bond through education and action to join us."

The AKC Humane Fund will create new informational programs aimed at both adults and children, award grants to organizations which conduct and promote humane treatment of dogs and assist breed rescue programs.

The AKC Humane Fund, which accepts tax-deductible donations, is officially registered as a charity in all 50 states and as a 501(c)(3) under IRS code. The Fund has already received donations from parent clubs of the American Kennel Club, individual donors and Pfizer Animal Health, in the name of its National Canine Weight Check Campaign. Additionally, the AKC Humane Fund has designated a Wall of Honor where personalized plaques will bear the name of founding members.

Initial events supporting the AKC Humane Fund include the upcoming "Barkfest" Charity Brunch which will be held at Bonham's auction house in New York City on Sunday, February 10th, and ShowSight magazine's seventh annual "Have-A-Heart Ball" at Manhattan's Essex House Hotel on February 8th. For more information about events and donations, contact Daphna Straus at (212) 696-8243.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

They also support puppy mills.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes the AKC IS concerend with the health of dogs. 
No Kayos' breeder has never bred more than 3 litters in a year but she was still inspected.

Give the AKC a break, they are a registry for purebred dogs. They have responded to the demands that they do more to police puppy mills and poor breeders. They are not the be all and end all in this regard any more than the police can stop all crime. 

I do not agree with everything the AKC says or does but I will not bash them for the efforts they have made. I have been in the sport of dogs and been associated with the AKC and the UKC for many years. The UKC does less than the AKC but I don't see anyone bashing the UKC. I fail to understand this.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think anyone is bashing the AKC. I was merely asking a question. I maintain that if they can spend 16 million on research, I think that they could help support breed rescue too.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

And here was their reply to me. No one bothered to answer my initial request, so I sent it a second time. I find it interesting that this response does not mention anything about their AKC Humane Fund. 


Dear Lea, 

Your inquiry has been forwarded to me for a response. The AKC supports
Rescue by providing an opportunity to list the Rescue Organization on
the AKC Web Site. The contact to list an organization is Chris
Phillips, [email protected]. If you have any additional inquiries please feel
free to contact Chris.

Mari-Beth O'Neill
AVP Special Services
5580 Centerview Drive
Raleigh, NC 27606
919-816-3594
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, February 18, 2008 8:38 PM
To: info
Subject: Customer inquiry: General question - second request - first
request on 2/11/08


Name: Lea Spickler

Email: [email protected]

Date: Feb-18-2008 8:33 PM

Subject: General question - second request - first request on 2/11/08

Comment: My original question was sent to you on 2/11/08. I am
disappointed that no one has bothered to respond to me yet. 

I will ask again:

I was watching the dog show and saw an AKC commercial in which it stated
that you spent millions of dollars annually on research of canine
disease. My question is, do you provide support to purebred dog rescue
groups? If so, what are the qualifications and criteria? Thank you in
advance for your anticipated response. You should know that I have a
couple of hundred folks who are all anxiously awaiting your response. 

Yours in GSDs,

Lea Spickler
Sterling VA


Client details:
IP Address:
24.125.57.72

System Info:
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705;
.NET CLR 1.1.4322)


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Interesting, Lea. Yeah, I never got a response from them about an email that I sent a long time ago - and posted here on this board.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

She didn't even answer half your question.









Maybe we should come up with a realistic proposal of what they _could_ be doing and when we get it ironed out, start an Internet campaign to try to get them to adopt it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Give the AKC a break, they are a registry for purebred dogs. They have responded to the demands that they do more to police puppy mills and poor breeders. They are not the be all and end all in this regard any more than the police can stop all crime.


I'm with KathyW on this. 

Additionally, the fees just went up a few dollars for many AKC events this year (they have been the same for the past 10 yrs in agility anyways) and you should have heard the 'screaming' from everyone. So I'm thinking ANY raising of any fees would not be appreciated in general.

Rather than having us just complain and criticize the AKC (once again, they are merely a registry and don't even say they guarantee health or fitness) coming up with helpful suggestions and comments would be better. I'd say most of us with AKC registered dogs support rescues as much as we can. And I have been at the AKC GSD Nationals and the top GSD people running the event went out of their way to herald the fact that the top GSD for agility for 2 years running was a Rescue GSD.

And though CLEARLY some dogs may end up in rescues that come from top breeders that actively participate in AKC events.... I would say the majority of the dogs in rescue are not coming from responsible breeders but, instead, from all the people down the block that 'I have a GSD and you have a GSD so lets have PUPPIES!' with no idea the possible problem later on with finding good homes for all the puppies.

So maybe EDUCATION to prevent all these back yard breedings? How about raising the cost to register litters if you have more than 5 (10? 20?) a year that would go to the AKC and be spent directly on rescue groups (so targeting the puppy mills). And how about instead of BLAMING the AKC, we figure out someway to make it illegal to sell puppies in pet stores unless they come from shelters/rescues?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Rather than having us just complain and criticize the AKC coming up with helpful suggestions and comments would be better.


Exactly. I think it we can make constructive suggestions on how they could do more, that would be great. 

I see a ton of purebred dogs in the shelters I work with and we deal a lot with puppy mills and BYBs. I would love to see an extra registration fee for large scale breeding operations that goes back into policing the mills. Good idea!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I see a ton of purebred dogs in the shelters I work with and we deal a lot with puppy mills and BYBs. I would love to see an extra registration fee for large scale breeding operations that goes back into policing the mills. Good idea!


If they could raise enough money to pay a bunch of salaries to have AKC representatives who's MAIN job is to do site visits of the larger breeders...... and have the ability to withdraw the registrations/ability to register any dogs from their kennels if violations are found.....................

Fact is the AKC name does sell puppies, so I think the power is there, if they would be able to afford to monitor and withdraw registration rights for breeders who aren't following good practices.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote: Give the AKC a break, they are a registry for purebred dogs. They have responded to the demands that they do more to police puppy mills and poor breeders.


How have they responded to those demands?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Policing and DNA requirements for starters.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RemoI will post their reply when I receive it. If they do NOT support rescue (financially!) I think it is time for a change.
> 
> Lea


 I think they should support and promote purebred dogs and breeders. I am glad they are opposed to restrictive ownership and breeding laws and think they should be putting more money and effort into that. If they were to support rescues, IMO it would only be appropriate for them to donate money to money to the national rescues of the AKC Parent clubs. 

With all the constant push and promotion of rescue dogs and adopt, adopt, adopt I'm afraid purebred dogs (unless they are rescues), breeding dogs and buying a purebred puppy are becoming very unPC in our country. The "right" thing to do in modern times is to adopt a shelter dog, give money to shelters and promote shelter dogs. I don't think anything is wrong with adopting a dog if that is what you choose. We chose to adopt our corgi from a shelter and he is a really cool dog - we're glad we have him. I have helped with shelter/rescue work. I like all dogs









But the AKC's objective is: "Advance the study, breeding, exhibiting, running and maintenance of purebred dogs." (http://www.akc.org/about/mission.cfm). With that in mind why would the 16 million they spent researching genetic health issues be better to spent some on supporting shelter dogs. Genetic health issues are an important issue for breeders of purebred dogs and some of the research done benefits all dogs. And even if it isn't PC, SOMEONE needs to support purebred dogs and breeders of purebred dogs.

If not, there could come a time when we don't have a choice as to what kind of dog we can have. Or when due to great breeding restrictions, we begin to lose breeds to smaller and smaller gene pools and lack of breeders involved. No that won't be GSDs right away but no breed can survive without breeders to produce the next generation. 

If you think this all sounds odd, I suggest researching the animal rights movement and what it means for breeders and people who wish to maintain the right to buy a well bred, purebred dog. I will even get you started with some suggested reading:

http://list.weim.net/pipermail/weim/2006-May/198817.html

http://www.mofed.org/

http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/archives/hijack.htm


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThey also said they inspected (i think it was over 12,000) kennels? Do they really?? Do any of you breeders ever get inspected by AKC?


 I have known at least three breeders who have been inspected. They inspect paperwork, records and the such, since they are a registry.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWPolicing and DNA requirements for starters.


What does this mean? How does it stop puppy mills? If the AKC really stopped registering dogs from puppy mills their income would drop astronomically.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> KathyW said:
> ...


----------

